# How many megaminx solves do you do in a day?And in how much time you've done a sub1?



## marcobelotti (Jan 13, 2012)

How many megaminx solves do you do in a day?And in how much time you've done a sub1?


sorry for bad english


----------



## Hovair (Jan 13, 2012)

I do an average of 12 a day or a few averages of 5 but I havent got to sub 1 yet


----------



## mycube (Jan 13, 2012)

often i don´t do Megaminx for weeks. but if I do i do about 5-10 solves. i´m not even sub2!


----------



## marcobelotti (Jan 13, 2012)

i did like 20-30 solves before holidays...then 40 during holidays and now only 10-15....i practice all days but i'm not sub 1:15


----------



## emolover (Jan 13, 2012)

I generally do 5-10 a week and got times of 1:50 on average. 

Funny how the guy who runs the megaminx race does not practice.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 13, 2012)

This year I've done 228 solves on qqtimer so far, I've probably done like 50-100 more when I didn't have computer access.

133/228 were sub1 and 3/228 were sub 50


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 13, 2012)

between 0 (zero) and 3 or 4. 

I like the megaminx, but it takes too long to solve and it find a bit boring to solve it multiple times, so I'm not really into it. My challenge was to do a sub 10 minute solve and I managed to do it, so I'm happy with it.


----------



## osrubikmo (Jan 13, 2012)

I do 15 when I practice, and sometimes 30 before a comp, I use to practice 4 days a week I'm sub 1:30


----------



## onlyleftname (Jan 14, 2012)

One, every like month.

Sur-3 minutes .


----------



## mitch1234 (Jan 14, 2012)

I do about 2-3 a week, but this is because competitions around me usually don't do megamimx often so I use my time with other puzzles. As for how many sub-1's so far, 0. I avg like 1:45.


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 14, 2012)

When I was minxing the most I did about 60 per day. Now about 1  My closest was 1:03, avg sub 1:20~


----------



## marcobelotti (Jan 14, 2012)

ow many solves do simon and balint do in a day?

and i also learn some plls every month...but i can't get faster...my closest time is 1:00.61 with ep skip


----------



## Carrot (Jan 14, 2012)

Be patient Marco, try give us your split times


----------



## marcobelotti (Jan 14, 2012)

like 25 for f2l, but i can do it also in sub 20..
40 for s2l and 10-20 for ll (if i have a pll that i know i can do it also in sub 10)


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 14, 2012)

That's quite fast o_o My F2L can be sub-18 if I'm in the lookahead zone but mostly it's not  My LL takes about 15-20s. Mostly slow recog. My 1:03 has no skips but an infuriating comms CP  How do you do LL btw Marco?


----------



## marcobelotti (Jan 14, 2012)

eo, co, then pll if i know the case or ep, cp
for cp i don't use comm in any case...i use algs that you find in the permutaremera website


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 14, 2012)

marcobelotti said:


> like 25 for f2l, but i can do it also in sub 20..
> 40 for s2l and 10-20 for ll (if i have a pll that i know i can do it also in sub 10)


 
Try working on your S2L  Do you use the method that I use, or the one that Bogyo uses?


----------



## Carrot (Jan 14, 2012)

marcobelotti said:


> like 25 for f2l, but i can do it also in sub 20..
> 40 for s2l and 10-20 for ll (if i have a pll that i know i can do it also in sub 10)


 
F2L should probably be sub 20 on average


----------



## emolover (Jan 14, 2012)

What should the splits be for getting sub 1:30? 

My splits are

Star: 8.49
F2L: 25.71
S2L: 1:04.35
LL: 14.14

So the time was 1:52.69 which is about average, maybe a little bit worse. I can see that I really suck at S2L.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 14, 2012)

Mine are probably something like

F2L: 16
S2L: 23
LL: 9

That would make a 48 second solve, which is pretty much average 
So yeah, you're S2L could be a lot faster, and work a bit on F2L aswell


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 14, 2012)

I'd say around 1/30th of a megaminx per day since I probably solve mine about once a month.


----------



## marcobelotti (Jan 14, 2012)

SimonWestlund said:


> Try working on your S2L  Do you use the method that I use, or the one that Bogyo uses?


 i use your method but i solve sides clockwise but you solve sides anti-clockwise.....your method, i think, it's better than mine because it gives you best fingertricks....but i'm too lazy to change 
Btw today i've done a 1:05 (not pb, but good) with f2l in 22, s2l in 33 and 10 for ll (FRUR'U'F'-sune-3 cycle of edges (2 t shapes))


----------



## marcobelotti (Jan 15, 2012)

And Simon, how much do you practice?


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 15, 2012)

marcobelotti said:


> i use your method but i solve sides clockwise but you solve sides anti-clockwise.....your method, i think, it's better than mine because it gives you best fingertricks....but i'm too lazy to change
> Btw today i've done a 1:05 (not pb, but good) with f2l in 22, s2l in 33 and 10 for ll (FRUR'U'F'-sune-3 cycle of edges (2 t shapes))



Go ahead and change  I used to do it like how Simon does then I changed to Balint's way. Took about a month to reach where I was before and then surpassed it


----------



## marcobelotti (Jan 15, 2012)

ok, i'll change....i'll post my results


----------



## marcobelotti (Jan 15, 2012)

2:00.21, 1:44.36, 1:33.63, 1:08.97, 1:49.40, 1:46.50, 1:45.63, 1:12.36, 1:21.71, 1:36.27, 1:21.44, 1:35.42, 1:43.94, 1:27.96, 1:26.01, 1:38.68, 1:31.97, 1:29.61, 1:33.82, 1:40.52...in the 1:08 i used my old method...what do you think about?
yesterday solves(old method): 1:18.50, 1:28.46, 1:32.96, 1:22.56, 1:15.88, 1:31.86, 1:20.96, 1:25.19, 1:23.01, 1:21.91, 1:11.88, 1:17.96, 1:19.32, 1:20.55, 1:24.50, 1:21.32, 1:05.68, 1:15.18, 1:19.36, 1:26.90,


----------



## marcobelotti (Jan 16, 2012)

do you think that balint's method is better than simon's one?


----------



## Bernd (Jan 17, 2012)

Odder said:


> This year I've done 228 solves on qqtimer so far, I've probably done like 50-100 more when I didn't have computer access.
> 
> 133/228 were sub1 and 3/228 were sub 50


 
When I read this, I was like *What, he did just 300 Solves in 2011 and is so good?*, then I realised we are in 2012 and I was like *WOW*   

I'd be really interested in how many solves Simon does per day.


----------



## marcobelotti (Jan 17, 2012)

Bernd said:


> I'd be really interested in how many solves Simon does per day.


 
me too


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Nov 24, 2022)

Megaminx is weird


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 24, 2022)

How did you even find this thread?  Anyway I don’t think you are supposed to revive ten year old threads


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Nov 24, 2022)

Idk


----------



## Garf (Nov 24, 2022)

Well, when I did practice, I did like 50 megaminx solves a day. Now, it like close to 10 solves, sometimes even 0.
I still average under 1:10, somehow. Probably due to me practicing 6 and 7.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 24, 2022)

During megaminx sessions I do about 20 solves, and my pb is a 1:10.


----------

